# living in Bangkok



## m.riz (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello!

I'm going to be moving from Vancouver to Bangkok in 2 weeks and I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions about where I should look for an affordable apartment. 

I would like to be close to a transit line (skytrain) and in a neighbourhood where I can meet friends to hang out with - I am in my mid-twenties.

Any suggestions? My rent budget is around 5000bht.

Thanks for your help!
m


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

Thai & Bangkok Rentals | Search Accommodation Bangkok | Mr Roomfinder


----------

